# Just looking for some feedback on my Zombie Apocalypse RPG hack



## ZombieSurvivorRPG

Hey everyone.  As the title states, I just finished frankensteining my own Zombie Apocalypse RPG.   I couldn't find any games I actually liked.  They were either too complicated or the games mechanics weren't set up as a typical RPG.   The couple I did find that sparked my interest were hacks of other games.  One was a hack of a hack of another game and the other was a hack of a little game.   So I got together the few games I did like,  took out the stuff that worked and left the rest on the cutting room floor.   Then I reassembled them and added some ideas of my own into a game that I think is a little more accurate to a zombie apocalypse rpg.  I am planning on uploading some expansion rules and more professions, etc.  As well as some adventure modules in the New Year but I am taking a break from writing during the holiday season.
I would like some feedback and very much open to chat about this further with people.
you can find my game on my website here:




                        Zombie Survivor: The Role Playing Game                    ​ 




Thanks for reading and I can't wait to hear some constructive feedback. Thanks again,  Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------

